# My pigeons layed their second egg, wat should i do??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper, my pigeons(Homer and Lowis) laid their second egg today, what should i do?? i would like to get advice so i can give them the best treatment i can. should i constantly check on them, or should i leave them alone and let them do what they need too? Should i clean their loft while they are sitting on the eggs? Please answer my questions, so i can give my pigeons the best treatment i can!!

Thanks!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations. They will know what to do, unless they are first-time parents. Are these their first eggs? 

If they have had babies before, just leave them alone as much as you can. They will incubate the eggs. You can clean the loft but do it quietly and leave their nest box alone. If you see a lot of poop piles built up around the nest, you can quickly clear that away every few days.

When the babies do hatch, be very careful to leave them alone when they are hatching and when they are newborn. Upsetting the parents during this time can cause the parents to accidentally step on and hurt/crush the new fragile babies. It is VERY important for the baby to hatch out of its eggshell by itself, so please don't try to help this process.  

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

these pigeons have had eggs before, but they were not very successful. homer and marge(homer's first wife) laid an egg, but i think she had egg binding, and she died a couple days later. 

now, we bought homer a second wife(lowis) and it seems like they know what they are doing. they seem to swith off on incubating the eggs, is that what they are suppose to be doing. and if they get of the eggs for maybe about a minute or so, is that okay? seems like they know what they're doing. just want to give them the best treatment!! 

thanks and please answer all my questions!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I love their names.  Sounds like they are doing just fine. They should be taking turns incubating the eggs, so that's good. The mom will usually lay on the nest/eggs at night, starting about four or five in the afternoon (though this varies with each pigeon). 

The dad will get on the nest sometime in the morning; my males usually lay on the nest from about ten in the morning to four or five in the evening. Sometimes the male will sit on the nest if the female gets up to get a bite to eat or a drink. It's okay if they're off the eggs for a few minutes. It would take several hours of no laying for the eggs to be in trouble.  Sounds like it's going great.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

A recipie for "good treatment" (excellent care)

1.Make sure they have their own private nest box, with a front to keep the babies from intrudors.
2. Make sure their nest bowl has some pine needles to allow the babies to have traction so their feet won't come out from under them.
3.Their nest box should be plenty large for mom and dad and the kids to move around in.

4.Make sure the couple has access to their own food and water bowl so they can eat anytime they need too. 
5.Also make sure the hen has access to oyster calcium grit as well as regular grit. 
6.Allow them frequent bathing or showers and time in the sun when they want it. 
7.Give them some access to greens, like kale, endive, spinach and carrots, just a little.
8. Make sure mom and dad have all the preventive treatments and supportive measures done to ensure healthy and happy babies.

Most important, make sure their coop is completely predator and weather proof and all openings larger then 1/4 inch are covered qith hardware cloth. I emphasize this, because babies have a way of bringing out the most unexpected,unwanted and devistating predators.

Thank you.

In the future please share any concerns with "egg bound" issues or other issues you have, as they need to be addressed immediately.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I think all you need to do is feed them well and they will take care of the rest  pigeons arent over populating all major citys for no reason now are they lol they know what they are doing


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pigeonkeeper said:


> these pigeons have had eggs before, but they were not very successful. homer and marge(homer's first wife) laid an egg, but i think she had egg binding, and she died a couple days later.
> 
> now, we bought homer a second wife(lowis) and it seems like they know what they are doing. they seem to swith off on incubating the eggs, is that what they are suppose to be doing. and if they get of the eggs for maybe about a minute or so, is that okay? seems like they know what they're doing. just want to give them the best treatment!!
> 
> thanks and please answer all my questions!!


I sure hope you are giving them oyster shell. oops...Tressa already said that!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I think that oyster shell grit matters very little since the second egg was already layed but umm maybe next time it wouldnt hurt


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

the eggs should be hatching this week. wat should i do??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> the eggs should be hatching this week. wat should i do??


You don't need to "do" anything except make sure the parents have plenty of food and clean water. They know what to do as far as taking care of the babies. MOST of them do anyway..........there's always the exception.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

pigeonkeeper said:


> the eggs should be hatching this week. wat should i do??


Wait! 

Are these the pair in your sig picture? They've very pretty, what type of pigeons are they?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Wait!
> 
> Are these the pair in your sig picture? They've very pretty, what type of pigeons are they?


I think their names are Jack and Jill.............


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

TheSnipes said:


> Wait!
> 
> Are these the pair in your sig picture? They've very pretty, what type of pigeons are they?


no, there the roller/tumbler and homer/pouter pair! the roller/tumbler is Lowis, the female and the homer/pouter is Homer, the male. Homer use to be Marge's Wife, but she died. We paired Homer and Lowis up, and they became BFFs!! I'm very excited!! There colors are going to be really cool!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You have been given excellent advice, Pidgeonkeeper...

We have many nervous human "parents" asking about the hatching and birthing process. The pigeons know what to do but the human caretakers are nervous wrecks!

If there are problems, we are here for that too. 

Relax, breathe and watch...but don't touch...

and, because you probably won't (relax and breathe, that is ) we'll be here to answer your questions...not to worry. 

Shi


----------

